# Experimental B-24J-15-CO, 42-73130, with B-17G nose section, containing chin turret



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Now that would make quite a kit.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Glider (Jan 17, 2015)

It looks seriously nose heavy


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 19, 2015)

looks like it has a cheek full of chew....


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ive never seen this. Great find!


----------



## Glider (Jan 20, 2015)

I was just thinking if the officer who had the idea was saying to himself '_ I know the guys haven't got anything better to do today, lets just graft the front of a B17 onto the rear of a B24 for the fun of it'_ was hated or liked by the engineers who were given the task.


----------

